# Two SSDs, two full installations with GELI encrypted ZFS on Root?



## nickednamed (Jun 23, 2019)

Hi,

Before I mess things up completely, I thought I'd ask:

I have a laptop with one SSD (FreeBSD, encrypted ZFS on Root - works fine), and I would like to add a second SSD in my spare mSATA slot as a backup (also full FreeBSD installation, with encrypted ZFS on Root).

I would simply like to boot from the second disk using the BIOS boot device menu, whenever necessary.

I remember I did this once in the past, but was no longer able to boot from the original SSD/system as, during the boot process, it would say something like "Cannot boot ZFS volume again" or something (sorry, I do not have the original message, and I'm afraid to try to reproduce it).

I don't remember if I used the same GELI password for both disks, but it would also try to decrypt both disks after I enetered my passphrase, regardless of which disk I had booted from.

Removing the second (newer) disk "solved" the issue.

Is it possible to have two GELI encrypted, ZFS on Root, full installations of FreeBSD?

If so, what special steps do I need to take?
Different pool names?
Different GELI passwords?

Thank you.


----------



## SirDice (Jun 25, 2019)

nickednamed said:


> Is it possible to have two GELI encrypted, ZFS on Root, full installations of FreeBSD?


I can't think of a reason why this wouldn't be possible. 


nickednamed said:


> Different pool names?


That's definitely something to watch out for.


----------



## nickednamed (Jul 3, 2019)

Well, if nothing else seems pertinent, I will back up my stuff, then give it a go.


----------



## nickednamed (Sep 3, 2019)

Update: I tried installing ZFS on Root on both my regular SSD, and an m-sata SSD.

I used different pool names, and different passwords.

It still didn't work; no matter which drive I tried to boot from, and no matter which GELI password I provided, the system asked for both passwords and would not boot either until I had provided both passwords, and yet I was only able to boot into the second, newer installation (m-sata).

Again, removing the disk "solved" the issue.

Anything obviously dumb I'm missing?


----------

